# Windows Maps doesn't render streets (W10M CU)



## vaty (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello,

I have a problem with Windows 10 Mobile with maps. No matter the application, whether it's Windows Maps, Uber or any other application that uses Windows maps, the streets are not rendered. The issue came as soon as I updated to the Creators Update (Lumia 1020) (right now I'm on Slow Ring). I tried with and without offline maps, I also tried with maps from other countries, but the problem is the same. There is no route rendered when looking for directions, the only thing on the street is the live traffic (when you activate it).*When you zoom out enough, the streets are rendered in small detail.
Is there a corrupt library? Do I have any solution to solve this problem? I've uninstalled the app using Interop Tools, also tried with an older version of Windows Maps app, but with no luck.

Zoom In - no streets






Zoom In (normal view) - no streets





Zoom out





Live traffic


----------



## Nightsteed (Sep 15, 2017)

This is a known issue on the x2x line of phones. So far, there's not a fix for this.


----------



## Juanz1986 (Sep 16, 2017)

I happen to be the same, I recommend gmap pro that can be used without data

L1020


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Sep 23, 2017)

Nokia 925 and Nokia 1020 gpu is not compatibile with aniversity update or creators update.
Compatibile only first edition of windows 10, you can even use here maps on 1.st edition on win10, but then you are stuck with old versions of all other software.

Try Sygic, or Garmin, GeoNET.
With N925 on Win10CU I didn't have luck with Sygic it's rendering better than windows maps, but have slow refresh rate, and win10 doesn't support external gps receiver in apps, like symbian 
There is external gps apps gps buletoot only for testing online without street navigation.
GeoNET is free and using freemaps, for me work better than Sygic but not very polished, so I'm in reality using road sings, and geonet for corections


----------



## alzaruben (Nov 20, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Nokia 925 and Nokia 1020 gpu is not compatibile with aniversity update or creators update.
> Compatibile only first edition of windows 10, you can even use here maps on 1.st edition on win10, but then you are stuck with old versions of all other software.
> 
> Try Sygic, or Garmin, GeoNET.
> ...

Click to collapse



isn't there  way to install Here Maps back by editing the registry? or something... i dunno...


----------



## dxdy (Nov 20, 2017)

alzaruben said:


> isn't there  way to install Here Maps back by editing the registry? or something... i dunno...

Click to collapse



no because old API

only way to bring streets back is switch back to AU (put lumia x30 info in registry)


----------



## alzaruben (Nov 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no because old API
> 
> only way to bring streets back is switch back to AU (put lumia x30 info in registry)

Click to collapse



so im gonna have to go back to 8.1 and from there do the whole thing. is there really an improvement from the AU to the fall creators update? is it worth it. i mean. if i do this again to go back to AU, will I have Here Maps? i believe glance is available also, but skype its not.


----------



## dxdy (Nov 20, 2017)

alzaruben said:


> if i do this again to go back to AU, will I have Here Maps? i believe glance is available also, but skype its not.

Click to collapse



you not get here apps but Windows Maps works fine
glance is here, you can fix it if need it https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67
skype for now working fine with AU


----------



## alzaruben (Nov 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you not get here apps but Windows Maps works fine
> glance is here, you can fix it if need it https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67
> skype for now working fine with AU

Click to collapse



i own a Lumia 1020 updated to Redstone 3. i lost glance and Here Maps/Drive. instead i got windows maps BUT the problem with windows maps is that i can not see the roads. so if i go back to Redstone 1 (Anniversary update) will i get back Here apps?
is it possible to go back to AU? as i said, im on redstone 3. the only way i see it happening its that i go back to 8.1 and from there climb back to rdstone 1.... 

btw, thank you for answering my questions


----------



## dxdy (Nov 20, 2017)

alzaruben said:


> so if i go back to Redstone 1 (Anniversary update) will i get back Here apps?
> 
> is it possible to go back to AU?

Click to collapse



you never get back Here apps!!!! no mater which W10M build you use...did you understand? is finito... dead... kaput... 

*i recommended AU because WINDOWS MAPS working fine* not Here...

to get back to AU you must use WDRT to back to 8.1 and upgrade again to W10M but now use Lumia x30 info to update only to AU

and to fix Glance, just use fix from link https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## alzaruben (Nov 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you never get back Here apps!!!! no mater which W10M build you use...did you understand? is finito... dead... kaput...
> 
> *i recommended AU because WINDOWS MAPS working fine* not Here...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahahaha my my. alright! i get it. Here Maps its dead. ok.
So if i get back to AU *windows maps* will work fine with streets showing and everything. I read somewhere that the reason why windows maps wont work properly  on Lumia 1020 its because of incompatibility of GPU but if you say it will work on AU build i believe you.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2017)

Try to disable adblocker.


----------



## dxdy (Nov 21, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Try to disable adblocker.

Click to collapse



please explain what adblocker have with maps?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2017)

Maps server...on host list 

EDIT: with this host file i cant see aerial view on maps.

EDIT2:
Yes y can, after one minute.


----------



## alzaruben (Nov 21, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Maps server...on host list
> 
> EDIT: with this host file i cant see aerial view on maps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



huh? what is that for?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2017)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...d-games/ad-blocker-windows-10-mobile-t3634750


----------



## dxdy (Nov 21, 2017)

yeah but not show streets without adblocking (empty hosts) either 
but with adblocking on AU working fine... explain that

is simple, not working for x20 devices resolution for CU/FCU.... you cant blame adblocker for this...

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




augustinionut said:


> Maps server...on host list
> 
> EDIT: with this host file i cant see aerial view on maps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



then report this for blacklist in app topic  

but how i say, this wont help for x20 devices....


----------

